# Nora is missing



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I've had her for a bit over two months, and she hasn't shown the slightest interest in being outside or away from me, Matt and Tank.
I saw her this morning at breakfast, and I haven't heard or seen her since. My roomies went out once today, and they're really careful about watching for cats and shutting doors properly, so I don't see how they could've missed her.
I have a really small house too--only 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, the living room and the kitchen. She won't enter the room where I keep the rats and other small mammals (she's afraid of them), and furniture is scarce everywhere else.

What are some of the weird places you've found your cats?


----------



## Montana (Jul 9, 2008)

One time I lost Toby...under my bed. The thing that holds my mattress's up, he found a hole in the cloth that covered the wood part at the bottom of my bed...it's hard to explain, I hope you understand though.
But it was a really strange place for him to be, so make sure you check everywhere in your house, even places you wouldn't think to check. Maybe she's just off sleeping somewhere.
Goodluck on finding her!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've accidently closed three of my cats in my closet at one time or another. They're stealth kitties when they want to be. You don't see or hear them. All four cats go up under my bed, too. 

I've looked high and low for Cinderella before and I've walked into the living room to find her sitting in the middle of the room. I have no idea to this day where she hides.

Good luck! Is there a favorite treat that he knows the sound of? Maybe shaking the can or opening a plastic lid would bring him out of hiding.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

My kitties both wear bells, and I'm pretty stealthy myself. There isn't really a treat or sound she comes running for either.

I so hate people right now... some ********* just called and said he had her and hung up on me. Restricted number, how convenient.

Edit/Jeanie


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I've looked high and low for Cinderella before and I've walked into the living room to find her sitting in the middle of the room. I have no idea to this day where she hides.


this hapened with simba before, a few times. still have no idea where he was. lol.

the closet thing has happened before too. i felt so bad! Boo found her way in there & my mom didnt know & shut the door! But, it was winter, and that closet is against the outside walls and isnt insulated. i heard this very faint noise.. i almost thought i was loosing it! But, luckily she made noise enough that i found her. She felt so chilly though! I just had to hug her & warm her up!

Hopefully you find where she is - i couldnt imagine going all day not knowing, let alone a number of days!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Prayers for you and Nora, Bandit_X!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My kitties have places in the house where they disappear and then after I have been calling them and all frantic they just appear- just like Marie's Cinderella.

Many paws crossed that Nora appears soon.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Perhaps it was a cell phone and the battery died.... Hopefully.

You can call the police and report the call. They do have the ability to trace the call, even if it restricted - It's only restricted for the recipients. No telling if they will act though.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

i hope she comes back soon!!!

keep us posted


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I've called the SPCA and filed a report, scoured the area at least 12 times since my first post, tried to ask neighbors (they don't like talking to each other for some reason...) and prayed very hard and had dream after dream that I go outside and she pops out of a bush or something... 

Tank keeps walking around looking in all her spots and crying. Here I thought he didn't really like other cats. Even my demon dog Bear is behaving today...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Time to post a 'seenme?'. CANVASS the area with signs. Interview people. Don't give up.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

have you checked shelters to see if she was brought in by someone as a stray?


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I did call the shelter--no one has brought her in or seen her. Ugh. 
I'm afraid to post signs because my neighborhood is really strict on stuff like that... the landowner would probably call it littering and write me up. 
A few more write ups and I could get kicked out. I'll call him tomorrow and ask if it's allowed.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

What about an ad in the paper? I hope you get your kitty back!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

We'll be keeping our paws and fingers crossed that Nora returns to you safely and soon.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

prayers continue


----------



## MandyPandaa (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, that's terrible! :C I know what it's like, I lost my Roo for a week and was absolutely frantic - that bit about the guy calling you about her is incredibly suspicious, though. I'd try to get the police or someone to trace the call if I were you!!! That's theft if not animal abuse.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Bandit_X said:


> I so hate people right now... some ********* just called and said he had her and hung up on me. Restricted number, how convenient.


You could of *69 that person....Those are the wishes the person deserves btw. Prayers from me and Kiki :angel


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

hugs and prayers coming from us!


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it was just a prank call. He sounded suspiciously like the guy that called and said my boyfriend had been cheating on me with his girlfriend. I think I have a craigslist stalker... some things are worth putting your info. out there though.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

-BB- said:


> [quote="Bandit_X":2x5cicaw]
> I so hate people right now... some ********* just called and said he had her and hung up on me. Restricted number, how convenient.
> .


You could of *69 that person....Those are the wishes the person deserves btw. Prayers from me and Kiki :angel[/quote:2x5cicaw]
please tell me that's the American version of 1471 (last caller).....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

People keep spamming my inbox over this. People keep writing to tell me 'she's just a cat. how dare you talk about HUMAN BEINGS that way'.

People who say nasty things to someone missing their loved one (animal or not) really don't deserve the blessings they were given in life.

Still no sign of my Nora. I actually caught who we think is her brother today. My heart leapt so far up my throat I couldn't breathe, only to look into his eyes and see that one was blue.  
I almost brought him home, but he seems pretty happy and well fed, and Tank would eat me.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Huge said:


> -BB- said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Bandit_X":42bc5qru]
> ...


please tell me that's the American version of 1471 (last caller).....[/quote:42bc5qru]

canada is *69 also. but you cant *69 a private caller, it wont give you the number.

Best of luck in finding Nora, i would be so incredibly worried by now!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

With all due respect, Bandk_x, if you are stating in the ad that you hate all people, you will continue to attract just the kind of people you dislike. 

I hope Nora comes home soon, but I think you'll have a better chance of getting some actual help if you re-word your ad on Craig's list. I would change the ad as much as possible, so that the "stalker" doesn't recognize you immediately. I wish you the best, and pray that you soon have good news for us.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

The ad in the Pets section is a typical lost pet ad--no people hating. Someone just chose to call me in the middle of the night to mess with me. 

Here is the ad:



> My all white female cat seems to have gotten out today. She's wearing a red collar with a red jingle bell on it. Her name is Nora. She's very outgoing and friendly.
> I miss her a lot and hope someone finds her and helps her get home.
> 
> Ariana
> ###-###-####


I think I have the right to be upset. Thankfully, I'm only getting these fruitcakes on one site. I also have a petfinder ad and an ad on another lost pet site.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I got a little carried away on this topic, and I'd like to apologize to anyone I've offended.

What's worse is what just happened.

Matt came back from 'Nora Patrol' and told me she was in the window of a neighboring house. We went over, and a little girl answered that it was her cat that ran away a few months ago. I was crushed.
When I found Nora, her whole mouth was infected, She was missing teeth, and was emaciated. The fleas were even in her eyes.
I took her home, bathed her, brushed her, loved her and gave her the best food I could afford.
I know almost every cat in the neighborhood by sight at 25 feet (cat population approx. 45), and I had never seen her before (I watch the cats carefully to make sure none get hurt). It stands to reason she'd been mistreated before she ran away--she was bordering on what I'd call emaciated.

Matt wants to talk to the kid's parents in the morning, but I don't expect to get her back, or be reimbursed, or even get her brand new collar back. I'm just so heartbroken. I can't believe one of my neighbors would allow that to happen to their cat.
I called all the shelters and posted ads all over the internet when I found her--no one came looking at all. 
In 3 days of her being missing I did more than an entire family did in nearly 3 months. Including asking the neighbors!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Prayers for Nora, and for you, Ariana


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry that you have lost Nora. Undoubtedly, you saved her life. I can only hope that justice is done, and that the neighbors will take that into consideration. If they don't want to take care of her, they shouldn't have a pet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It is SO unfair that they took her back now that she's healthy again. What did her parents say tonight? I can't imagine the little girl was home alone.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

It was two little girls. Apparently, their parents were asleep... there were more cats in there too! 

Ugh. I can't stand how people treat cats around here. Most have homes they've never been inside of. They even leave them out during hurricanes and tornado warnings! 

Tank is my BABY. He got out once, and sat at my rat's grave waiting for me. He hates being away from home, even if its three feet outside the door. That's even more depressing to me--someone declawed him, and let him roam the streets until the SPCA picked him up. I can't imagine letting him out of my site. EVER. 

How can people do this!? I have half a mind to take them to court over Nora... I'll see what the father says in the morning. The girls said he'd be there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you want Nora back, fight for her. I'm hesitant to say this, but I might even lie at this point and say you've had her microchipped so if a vet scans her, she's technically your pet. 

Tell them the truth also - that when you found her, you reported it to the shelter and they didn't even call checking about their lost cat.

These people obviously don't take good care of their pets and may not want to bother with a legal fight for her. That's what I'm hoping, at least.

I do feel bad for the little girls, though, in case they love Nora also.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Despite the fact they're kids, they should still know better....
The only person to deserve this animal is You Bandit. See what your dad says, and lets hope he says fight.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

> See what your dad says, and lets hope he says fight.


Their father, actually. I think I'll do what marie suggested should it come to that. This whole thing is so frustrating.

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh my, I'm so sorry this is happening. I could never have predicted this outcome. I would do whatever you have to do to get Nora back, it sounds like her previous care was not good at all, and she would be much better off with you.

Best of luck, we're all hoping this outcome is a good and happy one for you.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Bring copies of your vet bills,a bill for grooming services, food, boarding fees, supplies. Ask for the bills and fees to be paid in full in cash or they must return the cat.

You can also ask them the exact date "their" cat went missing. Your dated vet bills or other proof you've been caring for the cat I'm sure will predate when they noticed they were short one feline.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. I would so fight that and get Nora back.
I had lost my cat a little over a month ago. I was on vacation and my parents were watching her at there house. She got out of the house the first day I was gone and 9 days later they finally cought her in a cat trap. I was so affraid someone took her into there own house and kept her, never to give her back. I was so upset and still thinking about gives me tears in my eyes.
I would really tell them that there is a micro chip in Nora and that it's your cat now. Good Luck!


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Any news on Nora?


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

The homeowners are refusing to answer the door. Even if they did it's doubtful I could get her back--I have surprisingly little proof, and the SPCA isn't exactly cooperative with me.

My mother called me and also brought up the fact that if I went to court over this, there would probably be a home check. In my case, that would result in the loss of my house (roommates the land owner doesn't know about--emergency issue), and the possible loss of my other pets. My area likes to claim that everyone with a lot of animals is a hoarder. 

I'm so stuck! I miss her so much, and know my home is better, safer and cleaner for her, but I also know that she went back to her old home of her own free will.

I'm big on letting all creatures choose who they want to be--she ran from my home back to theirs, and looked very content sitting in the window. Wouldn't it be almost as bad to forcibly remove her from her 'family'?
I think they're terrible people, but if Nora loves them isn't it wrong to try and take her away?

I just don't know what's right.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Bandit_X said:


> I'm so stuck! I miss her so much, and know my home is better, safer and cleaner for her, but I also know that she went back to her old home of her own free will.
> 
> I'm big on letting all creatures choose who they want to be--she ran from my home back to theirs, and looked very content sitting in the window. Wouldn't it be almost as bad to forcibly remove her from her 'family'?
> I think they're terrible people, but if Nora loves them isn't it wrong to try and take her away?
> ...


What a horrible situation  It sounds like it is a bad idea to take legal action...and it is an important detail, about free will. If you know for a fact that she went back of her own will, perhaps let her choose for now. There will be a time later on, I'm sure, when she will escape their house again. If she comes back to you to visit, then you will know. What we consider "proper care" may not mean much in the face of a cat's love. Maybe one of those little girls is her whole world. The man sounds like a horrible person, but maybe he thought you stole his cat to begin with. Maybe she was lost & hurt after she escaped his house. I don't know the whole story.


I'm suddenly reminded of the old stories of rich princesses marrying poor men for love, and their families never understanding.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

What about the vet bills for her tooth, fleas, vaccinations and the FIV/FL tests? Will they at least reimburse your for those?


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

> What about the vet bills for her tooth, fleas, vaccinations and the FIV/FL tests? Will they at least reimburse your for those?


I'm a former vet tech myself, and I had what I needed to treat the tooth at home (healed and cleared up in 3 days), the fleas and test though... I would like reimbursement, but the family isn't answering the door at all.

I never did it for money anyways, so I'll call it a charity and left karma handle the rest. I'd love to have her collar back at least (She wasn't wearing it at their house, and Matt is thinking about getting another cat sometime in the future), but again, they won't answer the door.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bandit_X said:


> I never did it for money anyways, so I'll call it a charity and left karma handle the rest.


I am a big believer in karma.

I'm sorry that you are in this situation.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

what if you leave a note in the mailbox, explaining that if nothing else, youd at least like her collar as a memory of her & your brief time together? Thats not too much to ask considering you basically nursed their cat back to health on your dime and then let her go back & stay back with them, for free.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that's a great idea.  

Although, they may see it as an admission of guilt (your collar on their cat). Gee, I think I've been working for lawyers too long.....


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

If only Nora could write you a note and tell you her whole story...


----------

